# NGD, PRS Long & McQuade Custom 22



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

one of 50 guitars produced for L&M's 50th. 

Mixed hardware, Braz fingerboard, 10 top, Dragon II pickups. Great guitar, absolutely great guitar.


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

That is beautiful! Nice grab. I heard that there was a 24 fret version too, is that right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I hate you, on principle *L*.

Nice guitar!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Woah !! That's a beauty, congratulations. :bow::bow:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Roughshod said:


> That is beautiful! Nice grab. I heard that there was a 24 fret version too, is that right?


50 guitars were made. Custom 24's and Custom 22's

All of the 24's had trems and but the 22's were split between hard tail and trem models. I don't know the production totals for each variation....but these are a really rare instrument.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

do you mind if i ask the price? There was a guy in Toronto I think who has the 22, and was looking for a 24, or vice versa.

I do enjoy the looks of those!


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll PM you what I paid, not into posting prices in a forum


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheers 

I need to determine which PRS carve I prefer, if any, before I go hunting down one for myself.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the PRS wide fat neck is pretty much perfect. Not really big but it fits the hand nicely.

I love it, great carve.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

here's one for sale at capsule music...the price is too close to the new price for it to sell...

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=4308


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

^ is that the same guitar as the OP's?
That one just says rosewood fingerboard. The OP says his is Brazilian. 
There's a substantial difference in price if a guitar has Brazilian rosewood.
I'm sure if that one at Capsule was a verified Brazilian, they'd mention it in the ad.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

as far as i know....long and mcquade only had one 50th anniversary...!!!...

here is the actual flyer...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/pdf/monster sale mag-guitars.pdf


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> do you mind if i ask the price? There was a guy in Toronto I think who has the 22, and was looking for a 24, or vice versa.
> 
> I do enjoy the looks of those!


There was one floating around the GTA late last year. I can't remember if the seller wanted $2900 or $3200, but it was up for sale for a long time. There was also one on eBay.com posted by someone from the GTA around the same time - didn't sell.



Are Nine said:


> ^ is that the same guitar as the OP's?
> That one just says rosewood fingerboard. The OP says his is Brazilian.
> There's a substantial difference in price if a guitar has Brazilian rosewood.
> I'm sure if that one at Capsule was a verified Brazilian, they'd mention it in the ad.


It's the same model. They may not know the board is brazilian - not the first time the guys there made a mistake. If it's mint, then their price is in line.

Nice guitar - it's somewhere between a Custom and an Artist - PRS put Brazilian boards on all Artists in 2007.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great! I think I'll need to get myself a PRS one day :smile:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> as far as i know....long and mcquade only had one 50th anniversary...!!!...
> 
> here is the actual flyer...
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/pdf/monster sale mag-guitars.pdf


I hope only they had them..they WERE made for them..LOL


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

That guitar is SWEET!

I love the finish....you have a really collectable axe there!


:bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What amp(s) are you playing through? Effects? What type of sounds are you getting that you like? Thanks.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> What amp(s) are you playing through? Effects? What type of sounds are you getting that you like? Thanks.


I have 8 amps, 2 ENGLs, a Diezel, a Koch, a Matchless, a Harry Joyce, a Zinky and a rodded Crate V18. I run a couple delays most of t he time. Not a lot else...a little wah once in a while, I also have an HBE Compressor and Powerscreamer that get used on occasion.

I dont go for one particular tone.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Are Nine said:


> ^ is that the same guitar as the OP's?
> That one just says rosewood fingerboard. The OP says his is Brazilian.
> There's a substantial difference in price if a guitar has Brazilian rosewood.
> I'm sure if that one at Capsule was a verified Brazilian, they'd mention it in the ad.



They were all made with Brazilian rosewood. Not all had the pickup covers like mine.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you'll notice in the flyer that the pic shows no pickup covers...whereas the capsule ad shows covered pickups...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> you'll notice in the flyer that the pic shows no pickup covers...whereas the capsule ad shows covered pickups...


The covers may have been an option that buyers could have ordered.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

22 fret models came with covered Dragon II pickups.
24 fretters got uncovered Vintage Bass & HFS pickups.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Archer said:


> Mixed hardware,


I love the mixed hardware.


----------

